# Whats the lowest initial SG...



## Omerta (Jan 3, 2010)

... you've started a bucket at? A new fresh juice bucket.


----------



## Omerta (Jan 3, 2010)

Just started a bucket at 1.030... should I be overly concerned?


----------



## Tom (Jan 3, 2010)

This is Fresh juice? If so what is it. Also I'm guessing that fermentation started. Where did you get it and what is it.


----------



## Tom (Jan 3, 2010)

This was an Italian right from Corrado's. You cant keep it cold enough to totally stop fermentation. Like I said above fermentation has been going very slowly under refrigeration.


----------



## Omerta (Jan 3, 2010)

Its a Cab-Sauv from Corrado's. My first bucket was at a 1.094. I guess this one started a cold fermentation. Is this batch going to be a pain in the *** to clear?


----------



## Wade E (Jan 3, 2010)

No, it will be fine. Just do everything from here on in normally. I woiulod sulfite it as soon as its done fermenting though unless you are going to do the MLF.


----------



## Tom (Jan 3, 2010)

Yep it soould be fine. Wait till April/May for the Chilean come in. Hmmm.


----------



## Omerta (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks guys figured as much. Its a cold ferment so thats a plus. I'll definitely be heading down to Gino Pino's. Tom, is there an advanced order for their juice?


----------



## Omerta (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh yeah, this one is getting put through an MLF


----------



## Omerta (Jan 3, 2010)

how do I calculate an accurate ABV in this sutuation?


----------



## Tom (Jan 3, 2010)

Yea I would. Sometimes they sell out BEFORE it get there. This way at least you will get it. Keep an eye on their web page as to what, when and $ .


----------



## Tom (Jan 3, 2010)

Omerta said:


> Oh yeah, this one is getting put through an MLF


Remember to add when you rack to secondary and NO k-meta. After MLF do NOT add Sorbate. When do you plan on adding Oak?


----------



## Tom (Jan 3, 2010)

Omerta said:


> how do I calculate an accurate ABV in this sutuation?


My CA cab was 1.094 this year


----------



## Omerta (Jan 3, 2010)

I have American Oak chips in both.
Should I add the MLF after I rack into my first carboy?
Will there be enough nutrients to support ML bacteria? I was under the impression that I should add the ML in the primary at the end of AF. White Labs says to add it at 5 Brix.


----------



## Omerta (Jan 3, 2010)

My other bucket for this year was a 1.094. Is it safe to say that's usable as the initial SG?


----------



## Tom (Jan 3, 2010)

Omerta said:


> I have American Oak chips in both.
> Should I add the MLF after I rack into my first carboy?
> Will there be enough nutrients to support ML bacteria? I was under the impression that I should add the ML in the primary at the end of AF.


Yes. I like to get it off the gross lees before I add the MLF. If you feel you need more nutrients ..add it. make sure the temps are warm not cellar temps.
I would rack soon.. like 1.010


----------



## Tom (Jan 3, 2010)

Omerta said:


> My other bucket for this year was a 1.094. Is it safe to say that's usable as the initial SG?


Yes. The most you will be off is less than 1/2%. I dont label my wines with ABV. Just a "born on" date (month/yr)


----------



## Omerta (Jan 3, 2010)

Tom you're a great help. Thanks for the info. I'll check the must tomorrow. I added energizer, nutrients and the Pasteur Red. The air lock started to dance an hour later. Smell just as delicious as my RC212 batch.


----------



## Omerta (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm thinking Chilean Pinot Noir, Malbec and the Cab/Merlot when GP gets it.


----------



## Tom (Jan 3, 2010)

MY suggestions is Carmenere, Malbec, Cab/Merlot (its a 60/40 blend) then Red Zin. That's my top 4


----------



## Omerta (Jan 3, 2010)

Nice. What would be your top 2? I don't have enough equipment to do four.
Also, after I rack the off the lees... should I top up the carboy then add the ML?
What sucks is this must has only been on the oak for a few hours at this point. Being that my starting point was 1030 it doesn't seem like I'll be oaking for long. A day or two till I'm at 1010?


----------



## Tom (Jan 3, 2010)

Top 2
Carmenere and toss up between Cab/Merlot and Malbec
I added oak during my MLF and did not top off till after MLF and degassing/sulfited.


----------



## Omerta (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks. 
Is it possible to clean the oak that's in the primary and drop it in the secondary? Or should I just add fresh oak?


----------



## Tom (Jan 3, 2010)

No I would not. Now since you added Oak in the primary I question how much oak will get in the wine since you will only have it in for days.
Is the Amer.. oak toasted? Do you like a wine thats heavy oaked. All this depends on YOUR "taste"
If its not toasted I would add oak maybe for 6 weeks (a cup?). How much did you add already?


----------



## Omerta (Jan 3, 2010)

I'd say about a cup.


----------



## Omerta (Jan 3, 2010)

American oak medium toast


----------



## Chateau Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Back in September a bought a Regina white zin pail that arrived at 1.030. I was really bummed. It has cleared up nicely and tastes good.


----------



## Omerta (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks for the reassurance. I'm keeping my hopes up.


----------



## Lurker (Jan 5, 2010)

You can call Geno's and place an order. They will send you a post card. 609-561-9385.

See Ya There,


----------

